# Tut On How To Detect Virus In Your Computer Without Antivirus Software



## krates (Apr 20, 2007)

Simple Tutorial On 

"Tut On How To Detect Virus In Your Computer Without Antivirus Software"


*Do nothing and watch your Network Connection.
*Virus, Spyware and Worm always do their activity in silent by themselves or perfect crime as much as possible. But their activities can be detected with simple way, if you connect to the internet or in a network that connected to the internet, just do nothing with your computer and watch the network connection. If network connection show sending and receiving data all the time, it could be your computer have some of them. But makesure do not do any activity on your computer.
If you cannot see the network connection, click Start -> Setting -> Control Panel -> Network Connection, there are icon with two monitors and keep blinking whenever there’s sending and receiving data.​
So what’s next?, * Check the Speed and Compare*. Maybe on number 1 you still cannot makesure your pc has been infected but you know your PC’s speed. Is it much slower or a bit slower? If your PC’s speed much slower than before, you can add more possibility that your PC has been infected.
*Check your Anti Virus Status.
*Most of smart Viruses, they able to shut down the Anti virus’s process and freely take over your pc, installing and duplicate themselves or calling their buddy on it. No wonder if they will make your PC suffer loaded by virus and spyware also their buddy. So if your anti virus is not active, be aware of their visit. Shutting down anti virus, usually done by virus, not worm or spyware.
*Check your MSCONFIG*
When virus, worm and spyware was infected, they will put themselves to be run automatically when windows start. You can check what kind of application that run in your PC. Clik start> on run type “msconfig” then enter. New window come up and open Startup Tab, check all applications one by one, usually their name is similar with name of application example, quick time with qt.exe,etc. If you suspect one of them as a virus, Uncheck the file and reboot. If your computer fell better, that file maybe the virus or spyware and rename the file become *.bak. But virus is smart, after you restart the computer, that file has been checked again. That’s mean you have to think over against them and war haven’t not over yet.
*Remember the history.*
“Please help, my computer go wild since two days ago”, for me that helpful statement to find virus. That statement could be refer to date when virus was infected. That means on that day, a new file contain virus was created. So let’s search and destroy, click start -> search -> for files or folder.
On Search area, you will find unchecked Date and do check it. Choose file created on below and fill in the date your computer start not good.
This way quite good enough to detect a virus, you will find lists of file that created on that day, not much on the list,that’s why it is easy. And next is to classified the executable file which have *.exe, *.bat, *.pif. Usually the same file is appear in startup tab (no.5).
Suspect a file with above condition and makesure that’s not belong to your application such as MS WORD,EXCEL, etc. you can rename it into *.bak and restart.​
Ask to Mr. Google what file is this.
If you are not sure with that, open the internet, type name of file in google.com or yahoo.com on keyword and added “virus” on the back. If on the result said that file is a virus, you can delete or rename it.
        Source

Thnx Me


----------



## casanova (Apr 21, 2007)

Doesn't third point take you away from the title of the post.

And yeh monitoring network activity is the best way to know about viruses


----------



## Goten (Apr 21, 2007)

Is it so.

Yeah u may b right but without an antivirus u can neva be sure.

N yeah ur third law voilates ur post.

Huh.....Hehehehe.

Peace~~~!


----------



## kaustav_geek (Apr 21, 2007)

Why the hell won't u use an antivirus ?? You have other productive things to do than monitor your network connection... Go ahead, install a good anti-virus, update it often or beter still, put it on automatic updates.. 

Jokes apart, it might be helpful when you can't install one, i.e u don't have a good net connection. Anyway, a nice observation.


----------



## tanvi chaturvedi (May 6, 2007)

nice1 to fight.. me alset now...
thnx


----------

